# Just Purchased 07 31kfw



## Fiver Roos (Jun 25, 2008)

Just purchased our outback kargoroo fiver but couldn't take delivery due to the fresh water tank having a whole in it. A clamp had rubbed a whole through the tank. Luckily the dealer found it before delivery and has removed the tank and ordered a new one instead of patching it. I read where it seemed alot of folks had problems with their fresh water tanks. Glad they filled it because we never used the fresh water on any of our other 4 campers. But we were looking it over today these questions came to us on the way home:








How do you get to the top bunk???? Was there a ladder that came with the fiver?

Has anyone made any mods to the propane storage area or where the electic stablizers come down to keep out bugs, wasp or even worse frogs?

Were all Milestar tires recalled? How do you get them replaced?

Finally, what are those hooks that attach on the cargo door used for?

Love the outbackers.com website, had fun at Top Sail even though it was a coincidence we were there at the same time! Next year we won't be SOB's anymore


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Congratulations on the new 31 KFW Roo !!

Marie and I just love ours. Would not trade it for any other kind at this point in our lives.

As for the top bunk&#8230;. Keystone was cheap and did not provide a ladder. We went to camping world and bought one for $40.

I replaced the tires after 2000 miles because of bad wear. Did not know there was a recall till after I bought the tires.

The hooks on the door are for additional support legs that snap in and support the main door and the fold out panel so you lessen the angle into the garage. You may have to dig for the legs. I think I found them in the cabinet under the table. Pull up the cushions and the panel. The drawer only goes halfway into the space. Check both seats.

Enjoy the new Roo and if you ever make to So Cal look us up.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi hgtv junkie









Congrats on your new Roo! 

We have it's little cousin (the 28krs) and love it!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Fiver Roos (Jun 25, 2008)

What year is your 31kfw?

We did find the hooks but had no idea what they were for. We haven't taken delivery yet so I don't have any of the manuals.

Another question if you don't mind is : Did it come with a TV? What size would be good and did you use an LCD wall mount. It feels flimsy on the back panel.

Not sure of being in your direction - Diesel is way to expensive to ever go that far







We would love to do the grand canyon though not in our budget especially after this purchase.

Thanks for the help - I knew the outbackers would come through

BTW - will be changing nickname once we figure a good outbacker one out.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry I'm no help with your questions but I just wanted to say congrats on the OB 5er and Welcome to Outbackers.

Brad


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

We did not get a TV with our Roo. We did however buy a 26 Inch LCD that just and I mean just fits in the entertaiment shelf.

Wes


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Glad they found the leak before delivery.

Enjoy using it.


----------



## MikeN (May 25, 2007)

I have a 08 31kfw and there is no ladder for the top bunk, the hooks on the ramp door are for U shaped bars that when in place raise the ramp door about a foot or so higher and makes it easier to load your toys in the garage. Make sure the bars are with your unit when you pick it up. I heard others say they were not.


----------



## Fiver Roos (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help







Any other concerns or ideas for getting the best use out our camper would be appreciated. You know, any of those Outback tricks etc.


----------



## switchman1000 (Oct 30, 2007)

here is the site and pic of the way i mounted my sony 31in lcd in my 31KFW.. works so well..

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9414

I have other mods i did in mine.. like battery cut off switch.. Plexiglass on bottom of door so dog wouldn't damage screen.. lock on Roo door.. locking Key storage for keys... mod to keep tire cover on while traveling... also vent covers on top so you can leave them open.. all the pics are in the mod section.. contact me if you need more information.
LOVE MY ROO>>>>>>>>>>
dave


----------



## switchman1000 (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9408
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9409
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9410
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9411
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9412
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9413
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9414
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9415
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9416
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9417
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9418
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9419

Here is where all the pics are of my mods on my 31KFW....

check them out..

dave


----------



## Fiver Roos (Jun 25, 2008)

Does anyone have information on the Milestare recall? Our tire date code is 2906.

Does anyone have problems with bugs/critters getting in through the battery compartment or the front jack area? It doesn't seem like it is sealed enough.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

hgtv junkie said:


> Does anyone have information on the Milestare recall? Our tire date code is 2906.
> 
> Does anyone have problems with bugs/critters getting in through the battery compartment or the front jack area? It doesn't seem like it is sealed enough.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


So, your tires were manufactured 2 years ago








I don't think there was ever an official recall on the Milestars...
Do your tires show signs of cracking or any other problems?
Read through this threadMilestar tires - please check yours now!
and you will get alot of info.


----------



## rkramseb (Aug 17, 2008)

hgtv junkie said:


> Just purchased our outback kargoroo fiver but couldn't take delivery due to the fresh water tank having a whole in it. A clamp had rubbed a whole through the tank. Luckily the dealer found it before delivery and has removed the tank and ordered a new one instead of patching it. I read where it seemed alot of folks had problems with their fresh water tanks. Glad they filled it because we never used the fresh water on any of our other 4 campers. But we were looking it over today these questions came to us on the way home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get your 31 KFW from?? I bought my 23RS from Suncoast (?) on rt 520 in Titusville. I am real anxious to see one...like I said been looking for a toyhauler....does your have an onboard generator? Didn't know if they could or did have them available. R


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry don't get confused (we are the same Fiver Roos & 5th Time Around) We bought ours from Michael Nall at Lazydays in Seffner, FL. It doesn't have an onboard generator and we haven't loaded our motorcycle yet. Come to the Rally - we'll be glad to show it to you. I would offer to show it other times but we can't keep it at home because of deed restrictions. Hopefully it fared well in the storm. Probably better than my house did.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

hgtv junkie said:


> Has anyone made any mods to the propane storage area or where the electic stablizers come down to keep out bugs, wasp or even worse frogs?
> 
> Were all Milestar tires recalled? How do you get them replaced?


Congrats on the new camper!

We haven't modded the gaps in our front area yet but were thinking about it. My DH figured that he could just cut some squares of carpet with a hole and slot for the landing gear legs which would allow it to still be able to move up and down. On our '07 5er, our dealer modded it for us by fitting the area with some corrugated plastic and caulking the pieces in a pyramid shape around the non-moving parts of the legs. I hope this makes sense. Anyway, it seemed to work.

About the tires....have you paid for the the trailer yet? If not, I'd just say you won't accept delivery or sign anything until the tires are replaced. Keystone did do a voluntary recall on them. The dealer can go after Keystone or the tire manufacturer themselves for re-imbursement and save you the trouble if they want the sale. Everybody should do this when buying a new camper and then maybe some day, the manufacturers won't put crap on any more.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

This is an old post from July. We took delivery but I had already worked out with Milestar to ship me 5 new radials as replacements.

Thanks for the reply though. Do you have pictures of the mod to the landing gear with the plastic? We still haven't done anything with that yet.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh oops, I didn't notice the date of your original post. Anyway, no sorry, I don't have any pics of that mod and I can't take any either since I don't own it any more. I was hoping my description would make enough sense but I guess not huh!


----------

